# Anybody know some good homebrew recipes?



## Deity (Sep 8, 2011)

Anybody know some good homebrew recipes for 300mg per ml Test E, 100-200mg per ml Test Prop and 300mg per ml deca from experience? If so please post them thanks.


----------



## brundel (Sep 8, 2011)

Read this thread.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/115586-homebrew-powder.html


----------

